# aspec cold air intake...



## GMax96 (Oct 21, 2006)

just bought aspec cold air intake for my 96 max as well as coilover springs (probably generic) off of ebay, anything i should know before installation??


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

never heard of aspec...what brand springs....you need to beware buying off ebay..its true that you get what you pay for...


----------



## GMax96 (Oct 21, 2006)

*the products...*

intake system... Aspec Performance Air Filter Upgrade, Aspec cold air intake for Nissan Maxima

springs.... eBay Motors: BOMZ 95 96 97 98 99 Nissan Maxima Coilover Coil Springs (item 140042886921 end time Oct-23-06 20:00:14 PDT)


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

the plugs are different from 95-96 and 97-99...i believe i'm not 100% sure though..i know injens are but not sure about this aspec
not sure about the springs...i've known other products from bomz are decent but i have no clue


----------



## GMax96 (Oct 21, 2006)

*thanks...*

thanks alot man i appreciate it. i dont expect the best of the best for the price i paid but i am hoping its not useless garbage either. sucks being poor.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

you need to get new struts for those coil overs and thats the expensive part! well that and labor...thankfully my friend has a lift so he is gonna do mine for free...


----------



## GMax96 (Oct 21, 2006)

oh i did not know that...i thought that those coils were usable with stock struts. if i need performance struts it looks like its gonna be springtime before they go on.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

i'm not sure if you wanna do that....have you replaced your struts in the past year or so??? b/c it would be pointless to use used struts with new springs cause the struts will go bad and its just a pain to hve to take it all apart then back together..preventive matentience!


----------



## GMax96 (Oct 21, 2006)

no as a matter of fact the two rear struts are a little leaky. the ride is a little bouncy. i suppose the idea of putting the lowering coilovers on now is to improve the handling temporarily by lowering the center of gravity. i am having a clutch and short throw put in and while he has it on the lift i am going to do the coils myself with my buddies strut tool. as far as having new struts put in i'll probably have that done in the spring time along with wheels and a nice cheap 3 coat paint job. for now im hoping the coils will do.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

i mean do as you please just a lil advice on my part...a friend bought some springs and put them on the stock struts on a 95 se and damn within 3 months had to take it all apart to replace the struts...i'm guessing that when you lower the center of gravity it puts more stress on the struts...making them work more than normal so i mean imo it would be a best bet to get some new struts :-D


----------



## GMax96 (Oct 21, 2006)

yea i hear ya man. what you're saying makes alot of sense. maybe i can find some other way to save some money. sucks bein poor. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just save up till you can buy the struts along with coilovers/lowering springs.

I am curious though...why go with coilovers instead of regular lowering springs? Coilovers are pretty drastic in change. Unless you are big on autox/track racing then they will be pretty uncomfortable for everyday use.

Myself, I went with Eibach lowering springs. There are a lot of choices out there that will be cheaper than a good coilover setup too.


----------



## GMax96 (Oct 21, 2006)

yea i am looking around for struts right now actually. my father agreed to loan me the money as a favor for the holidays so i can get it all done at once, seeing as its the only high dollar expense left that needs to be adressed with my car. i went with coilovers because of the adjustability. it snows alot in new york and i there may be times i want normal clearnace and there may be times i want 3 or 4 inches of drop. thought it was more reasonable given the situation


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

well let me ask you have you changed all the fluids.....or air filter or plugs????


----------



## GMax96 (Oct 21, 2006)

yea i changed the oil and air filters about 3 weeks ago. i wanted to change the fuel filter but i could not access the bottom hose well enough to take it off (well i could have gotten it off but i wasnt sure about getting it back on). i changed the plugs out at the same time.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

yea the fuel filter is alot easier to get on than to take off just force it in and make sure to use the hose clamps


----------



## GMax96 (Oct 21, 2006)

yea ill have to give that a try. hey i just got the intake in the mail and i got it out of the box and i am a little bit confused about it. do you have an aftermarket intake on your car right now? if so what steps did you follow to install it?


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

i jsut have the maf adaptor with filter...its pretty self explantory tho take off all black pieces of the plastic intake but hang on to the MAF(MASS AIR FLOW SENSOR) there should be a pipe that goes from throttle body to maf then from maf to filter....


----------

